# Tolerieren Sie klar als solche zu erkennende Werbung in Spielen?



## Administrator (6. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Blasius (6. April 2005)

Wenn die Werbung auch inhaltlich zum Spiel oder zum Szenario passt, dann kann gut und richtig platzierte Werbung sogar zu einem höheren Realitätsgrad des Spiels beitragen.

Ich denke da an Bandenwerbung bei Sportspielen, Leuchtreklamen und Werbeplakate in Stadtszenarien bei Ego-Shootern, etc.

Also... wenn es passt, warum nicht?


----------



## genesis666 (6. April 2005)

*Nur, wenn die Werbung zwar erkennbar ist, aber nicht stört   

Nur, wenn der Kaufpreis dadurch sinkt   

Immer, wenn die Qualität des Spiels stimmt *

Wobei ich sowieso nur Spiele kaufe wo Punkt 3 (auf meiner Liste) zutrifft!!

Also ich würde ja gern alle drei ankreuzen aber das geht nicht!!

Greetz Genesis


----------



## MoS (6. April 2005)

Blasius am 06.04.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Werbung auch inhaltlich zum Spiel oder zum Szenario passt, dann kann gut und richtig platzierte Werbung sogar zu einem höheren Realitätsgrad des Spiels beitragen.
> 
> Ich denke da an Bandenwerbung bei Sportspielen, Leuchtreklamen und Werbeplakate in Stadtszenarien bei Ego-Shootern, etc.
> 
> Also... wenn es passt, warum nicht?


Dem stimme ich zu, wobei das für mich keine Werbung im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Für mich trägt sowas zur Steigerung der Atmosphäre bei (realistischer). Ob die Entwickler dafür Geld bekommen oder nicht, ist mir total schnuppe.
Wenn aber sowas kommt wie "Gesponsert von XY" etc., Einblendungen von Firmennamen, dann muss ich ganz klar sagen: Nein! Ich seh im Fernsehen, Magazinen etc. schon genug Werbung. Da muss ich das in PC-Spielen nicht auch noch haben.


----------



## BDA (6. April 2005)

ich find die werbung schon gut wenn dadurch das verdiente geld in die entwicklung gesteckt wird. 

des flair in nem spiel steigt wenn die werbung richtig plaziert ist z.B. Splinter Cell 3 als unser protagonist im anfangsvideo nen airwaves kaut 

oder was wäre ein fußballspiel ohne bandenwerbung oder fußballtrikos ohne sponsoren also. Wenn die so Geld verdienen warum nicht? 
aber extrem gay wärs wenn in den zwischensequenzen kommt : "so und nun 3 minuten werbeblock" (wie jetzt auch schon bei PC-Games REPORTER *kotz*)


----------



## Kajetan (6. April 2005)

BDA am 06.04.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> des flair in nem spiel steigt wenn die werbung richtig plaziert ist z.B. Splinter Cell 3 als unser protagonist im anfangsvideo nen airwaves kaut



Kannst Du mir mal bitte erklären, wie ein simpler Kaugummi die Spielatmosphäre in einem Schleich-Shooter positiv beeinflussen kann?

Ich sehe darin nur sinnlos platzierte Werbung. Sammy kaut Airwaves ...und? Die Szene dient nur dazu, das Produkt zu plazieren. Muss ich jetzt beeindruckt sein? Muss ich jetzt sofort in den nächsten Laden rennen, damit ich auch so cool wie Sammy sein kann?

Mannmannmann, Kinners ... leichtgläubige Konsumviecher seid ihr, ausbeutbares Gemüse ohne Verstand und Hirn!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. April 2005)

Ich toleriere es überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich jetzt sehe bzw. lese wo in Splinter Cell Werbung eingebaut wird und das Game gleichzeitig keinen Cent preiswerter ist (und kann mir keiner erzählen, daß Ubi Soft dafür nix bekommt), dann will ich gar nicht erst wissen, wie es mit Werbung in Spielen in 5 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## Iceman (6. April 2005)

MoS am 06.04.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich zu, wobei das für mich keine Werbung im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Für mich trägt sowas zur Steigerung der Atmosphäre bei (realistischer). Ob die Entwickler dafür Geld bekommen oder nicht, ist mir total schnuppe.
> Wenn aber sowas kommt wie "Gesponsert von XY" etc., Einblendungen von Firmennamen, dann muss ich ganz klar sagen: Nein! Ich seh im Fernsehen, Magazinen etc. schon genug Werbung. Da muss ich das in PC-Spielen nicht auch noch haben.



Jap, sehe ich genauso.

Werbung um des Realismus willen gerne, Werbung um des Geldes bzw. der Werbung willen -> Macht nen Werbespiel.

Wenn ich so lese wo überall Werbung in Splinter Cell 3 drin ist bin ich froh, dass ich Splinter Cell schon immer schnarchlangweilig fand. Da würde ich mich ärgern noch Geld für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## Harlekin (6. April 2005)

Iceman am 06.04.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, sehe ich genauso.
> 
> Werbung um des Realismus willen gerne, Werbung um des Geldes bzw. der Werbung willen -> Macht nen Werbespiel.
> 
> Wenn ich so lese wo überall Werbung in Splinter Cell 3 drin ist bin ich froh, dass ich Splinter Cell schon immer schnarchlangweilig fand. Da würde ich mich ärgern noch Geld für das Spiel bezahlt zu haben.


Ich finde die Werbung in den GTA-Teilen ganz gut.
Da sie auch ein paar Seitenhiebe gegen die Konkurrenz nicht scheuen.
Oder auch anderes durch den kakao ziehen (wie z.B. Bad Fellas)


----------



## Crusher99 (6. April 2005)

SYSTEM am 06.04.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Sie darf nicht stören. Es fällt einem ja schon in vielen Filmen auf, das beispielsweise RIIIESIGE LKWs mit ebenso riesigen Schriftzügen langsam durchs Bild fahren oder eine Cola mit total verkrampfter Handhaltung getrunken wird damit der Name gut zu erkennen ist   , in einem Spiel sollte sie nicht an jeder Ecke auftreten und sich auch nicht von irgendwelchen Fantasie-Werbeschildern zu sehr abheben dann gehts in Ordnung. Ein stimmiges Gesamtbild halt.


----------



## Kajetan (6. April 2005)

Harlekin am 06.04.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sie auch ein paar Seitenhiebe gegen die Konkurrenz nicht scheuen.
> Oder auch anderes durch den kakao ziehen (wie z.B. Bad Fellas)



Das ist vergleichende Werbung, welche in den USA durchaus üblich und erlaubt ist, hierzulande aber aus gutem Grund nicht gestattet ist.

Sprich, wenn Werbung in Computerspielen überhand nimmt, wird der hiesige Werberat einschreiten, das Spiel wird beschlagnahmt oder kommt erst gar nicht in den Handel. Es wird wieder spezielle Länder-Versionen geben, die länderspezifische Werbung beinhalten ... und es wird nicht mehr möglich sein, so einfach eine US-Version auf Deinem deutschen Betriebssystem zu installieren, weil der deutsche Werbepartner dem US-Publisher verdammt viel Geld dafür gezahlt hat, damit seine Werbung über all auf deutschen Rechnern gesehen wird.

Bitte mal ein, zwei Schritte weiterdenken und nicht den Verstand an der Kasse abgeben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. April 2005)

SYSTEM am 06.04.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn die Werbung passend zur 'Atmosphäre' des Spiels plaziert ist, habe ich nichts dagegen.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel in Deus Ex durch eine Stadt laufe und anstatt Werbung für eine Fantasie-Limo Werbung für zB Pepsi oder Coca-Cola (oder TopStar bzw Afri-Cola *g* ) sehe, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wenn es aber jemals auch nur eine Art Werbeunterbrechnung beim Spielen oder eine Einblendung eines Werbefensters über das Spielgeschehen geben sollte, wird das Spiel keinesfalls gekauft . Und falls das erst durch (die natürlich mittlerweile nötigen) Patches nachgereicht oder freigeschaltet werden sollte, werde ich eine Fahrkarte oder ein Flugticket erwerben und dem Produktverantwortlichen das Spiel in DVD-Hülle so tief in den Allerwertesten schieben, dass er mir schon in die Finger beissen muss, damit ich aufhöre zu rühren.


----------



## Dimebag (6. April 2005)

Blasius am 06.04.2005 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Werbung auch inhaltlich zum Spiel oder zum Szenario passt, dann kann gut und richtig platzierte Werbung sogar zu einem höheren Realitätsgrad des Spiels beitragen.
> 
> Ich denke da an Bandenwerbung bei Sportspielen, Leuchtreklamen und Werbeplakate in Stadtszenarien bei Ego-Shootern, etc.
> 
> Also... wenn es passt, warum nicht?



So kann man es sehen, und in bei Sportspielen stört es mich auch nicht, weil ich eh nicht hingucke.

Product Placement ist IMHO aber überflüssig und immer aufdringlich, egal wie unauffällig es sein soll.

Spiele als werbefreie Zone wäre eine sehr lobenswerte Haltung der Publischer / Entwickler. Ich sehe nicht, wo der Realitätsgrad steigt, wenn ein Spielcharakter real existierende Marken benutzt anstatt gut ausgedachte Fantasienamen oder no-name, für Plakate in Szenarien gilt das Gleiche.

Wenn auf dem PDA eines Agenten nun HP oder was draufsteht, ist das Spiel realistischer?
Ich denke, die Vertiefung in das Spiel sinkt dadurch eher, die Atmosphäre wird gebrochen. Sam Fisher kaut "Airwaves"? Ja, sehr realistisch  
Ich finde Product Placement einfach aufdringlich und aufgesetzt. Selbst in Filmen erhöht es den "Realismus" nicht sondern es stört, wenn man plötzlich ein Firmenlogo ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommt.

Ausserdem ist es IMHO etwas anderes, beim Starten des Games ein nVIDIA oder AMD Logo zu sehen, da hat das Game noch nicht angefangen und es hat wenigstens mit Computern zu tun.

Wer Werbung in Spielen gut findet, hat eine IMHO viel zu stark ausgebildete "Brand Awareness" (Marken-Bewusstsein ?).

Es gibt so schon viel zu wenige werbefreie Zonen, lasst uns die wenigen gebliebenen doch erhalten.

Und ja, ich halte viel von Naomi Kleins Arbeit.

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (6. April 2005)

Harlekin am 06.04.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 06.04.2005 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das nicht alles Fantasie-Werbung in GTA?


----------



## Alex (7. April 2005)

Kajetan am 06.04.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist vergleichende Werbung, welche in den USA durchaus üblich und erlaubt ist, hierzulande aber aus gutem Grund nicht gestattet ist.



da liegt Deine Info aber ein paar Jährchen zurück... Nach einer EU-Richtlinie ist vergleichende Werbung in Deutschland bereits seit 1998 wieder in weitreichender Weise gestattet. Es gibt noch ein paar Einschränkungen, aber im Wesentlichen gibt's da viele verschiedene Interprätationsweisen. Ein gutes Referat zu dem Thema findest Du hier:

http://viadrina.euv-frankfurt-o.de/~sk/SS99/werbung99/vergleiche_the.html

Zum Thema:

Im Prinzip ist es mir solange total ega, ob in einem Spiel Produkte beworben werden, solange keine Spielflussunterbrechungen dabei sind (in Form von regelrechten Werbeunterbrechungen). Am Anfang, in den Credits oder geschickt ins Spiel integriert ist es mir völlig wurscht...


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (7. April 2005)

Stören tun mich nur z. B. diese blöden Nvidia-intros vor oder nach den Firmenlogos zu Beginn des Spiels, wenn man sie nicht wegklicken kann, das ist wie ne Werbepause. 
Wenn im Spiel irgendwo ne Bandenwerbung ist oder auf der Blechdose ein CocaCola-Logo ist, ist mir das wurst, das seh ich doch im Alltag auch ständig.


----------



## Kajetan (7. April 2005)

Alex am 07.04.2005 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> da liegt Deine Info aber ein paar Jährchen zurück... Nach einer EU-Richtlinie ist vergleichende Werbung in Deutschland bereits seit 1998 wieder in weitreichender Weise gestattet. Es gibt noch ein paar Einschränkungen, aber im Wesentlichen gibt's da viele verschiedene Interprätationsweisen. Ein gutes Referat zu dem Thema findest Du hier:
> 
> http://viadrina.euv-frankfurt-o.de/~sk/SS99/werbung99/vergleiche_the.html



Ahhh, man lernt doch nie aus 

Nichtsdestotrotz ... KEINE Werbung in Spielen!!!!
Ich finde das Product-Placement in Filmen schon ätzend, nervtötend und überaus störend.

Denn glaubt mal nicht, dass die Spiele dadurch billiger würden ...  sind denn die Eintrittspreise im Kino oder neue DVD's billiger geworden?


----------



## Solon25 (7. April 2005)

Verstehe nicht wie man sich so über Plakate oder Getränkeautomaten ect. die irgendwo im Spiel hängen/stehen so mokieren kann...  :-o 

Das jetzt in Baldurs Gate, Gothic und Co. ein Getränkeautomat deplaziert ist, brauch ich wohl nicht extra zu erwähnen   Wenn's passt, wieso nicht?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. April 2005)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei z.B. Rennspielen?
Colin sein Auto ist bepflastert wie eine Litfaßsäule, bekommen die was dafür oder müssen die eventuell noch Lizenzgebühren für das Nutzen der Logos zahlen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. April 2005)

Solon25 am 07.04.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe nicht wie man sich so über Plakate oder Getränkeautomaten ect. die irgendwo im Spiel hängen/stehen so mokieren kann...  :-o


Weil für mich beispielsweise ein Cola-Automat in vielen Spielen eben nicht paßt. Da ist IMO ein zum Setting passender Automat z.B. bei Half Life deutlich lieber, als wenn ich dort auch noch ein möglichst realistischen Cola-Automaten braucht. Und auch ein bestimmtes Kaugummi oder ein HP oder sonst was auf dem PDA von Sam macht für mich ein Spiel nicht realistischer/glaubwürdiger/atmosphärischer, eher im Gegenteil.

Glaube ich sowieso nicht, daß bei solcher "Werbung" nicht auch Gelder fließen, was natürlich nicht an den Kunden weitergegeben wird. Abschließend kann man sowieso ausgehen, sollte sich so "kleine" Werbesachen in Spielen erst mal etabliert haben, dann wird mehr folgen.



> Das jetzt in Baldurs Gate, Gothic und Co. ein Getränkeautomat deplaziert ist, brauch ich wohl nicht extra zu erwähnen   Wenn's passt, wieso nicht?


Will gar nicht wissen, wie es dann in 5 Jahren mit Werbung in Spielen aussieht. Diese Checkpoint wurde ihnen präsentiert von XYZ.


----------



## Phade (8. April 2005)

Ich denke, wer für ein Spiel 50€ ausgibt, hat auch ein Recht drauf, von Werbung verschont zu bleiben. Ist doch vergleichbar mit DVDs oder Pay-TV; da zahlt man auch relativ viel Geld, um von so etwas Aufdringlichem verschont zu bleiben!
Zugegeben: Ein Fußballstadion OHNE Bandenwerbung ist natürlich absolut unrealistisch... nicht nur deshalb mag ich die PCGames-Werbung in Fifa *schleim*  Aber ansonsten: bitte nicht!
... Und wie schon richtig bemerkt wurde: der Illusion, dass Spiele dadurch für den Endkunden billiger werden könnten, sollte sich wohl niemand hingeben!


----------



## maxx2003 (8. April 2005)

[X] Gar nicht

Seid ihr geil auf Werbung in Spielen?  
Mich  jedesmal bei jedem Start eines Spiels die Logo Werbung an.
So was nervt natürlich extrem.


----------



## GevatterTod (8. April 2005)

Bei Wipeout war das seiner zeit gut gemacht mit den Red Bull-Bannern über der Strecke.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (11. April 2005)

ich versteh hier so den ein oder anderen nicht. natürlich, werbung wie nvidia mit den intros ist nervig aber im spiel sebler kann werbung doch durchaus ganz nett eingebunden werden.
ich finde es zum beispiel schon recht cool wenn Sam sich mit einem AMD davonschleicht. Auch die Kaugummi-Szene ist cool gemacht - finde ich.


Aber auch so, viele regen sich hier so sehr darüber auf, dabei ist`s doch schon lange Gang und gebe. Beispiele?

Splinter Cell 2 --> Sony Handy
Splinter Cell 3 --> AMD, Airwaves, Axe
Gothic 1 --> Band In Extremo hat Gastauftritt
Sims 2 --> Soundtrack unter anderem von Janette Biedermann
Need for Spped Underground 2 --> Bruger King
Driv3r (ok, hier nervts) --> Nvidia und Nokia Plakate
Amercias Army --> Ein Werbespiel
Everquest 2 --> /pizza = Pizzahut
The Movies wird vorraussichtlich teilweise echte Stars entahlten, sowie Playboy: The Mansion schon jetzt (ok, über "Stars" lässt sich wohl streiten)

Ganz zu schweigen von Tony Hawk, den Rennspielen und Fussballgames und und und....

Wen`s interessiert, ich arbeite zu dem Thema gerade an einem Artikel für eXtreme Players (www.extreme-players.de)...


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. April 2005)

UUCrashOverwrite am 11.04.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> werbung wie nvidia mit den intros ist nervig


Auch nicht immer, UT2003/4 machen eine kleine Ausnahme... außerdem kann man das Intro wegklicken, also sehe ich das Problem nicht. (Das wäre ja das Gleiche, wenn du im Kino selbst die Werbespule einlegst, und dich dann aufregst, dass die Werbung kommt.==>also wegklicken  ; okay, hilft nicht immer...  )
Außerdem finde ich PC-bezogene Werbung in dem Kontext längst nicht so schlimm. Im Gegenteil: Bei einem Spiel aus der Baldur's Gate (oder Icewind Dale?!)-Reihe wurden während der Installation im Hintergrund Bilder aus anderen Spielen gezeigt, und das war auf jeden Fall interessanter als ein schwarzer Hintergrund... Auch gegen ein aufrufbares (Werbe-)Video vor Spielstart habe ich nichts, aber im eigentlichen Spiel hat Werbung meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren (Ausnahme: Renn/-Sportspiele). Bei dem Beispiel mit Sam und dem ach so coolen "Airwave" ist mir direkt übel geworden...  Vielleicht hat er ja auch den ach so trendigen Tweety-Sound auf seinem Handy, den man unbedingt hören muss, weil es ja so realistisch ist   
Wenn das so weiter geht, verkaufen uns die Hersteller den obligatorischen "Airwave" sogar noch als Bonus, a la "Nur in diesem Spiel hat unser Hauptcharakter den minzig-frischen Duft des "Airwaves" zu bieten" und wollen dafür auch noch Kohle sehen...
Oh, Mann...


----------



## gliderpilot (11. April 2005)

Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ob ein Sam Fischer jetzt Airwave, Orbit oder doch ein Kaugummi mit Fantasie-Namen kaut, oder ob man in einem Rennspiel an Plakaten mit realistischen Produkten oder Fantasieprodukten vorbeifährt! Wenn auf diesem Weg Werbung in ein Spiel eingebunden wird, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung! Nur wenn in Spiele an der spannendsten Stelle auf einmal eine Werbeunterbrechung kommt, bin ich dagegen.

Daher:
[x]Nur, wenn die Werbung zwar erkennbar ist, aber nicht stört


----------



## Kajetan (11. April 2005)

gliderpilot am 11.04.2005 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]Nur, wenn die Werbung zwar erkennbar ist, aber nicht stört



Ähem, erkennbare genre-fremde Werbung in Spielen stört!! Aber ist ja zum Glück nicht mein Geld, zu dessen Ausgabe ihr durch diese Werbung animiert werden sollt ...


----------



## gliderpilot (11. April 2005)

Kajetan am 11.04.2005 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist ja zum Glück nicht mein Geld, zu dessen Ausgabe ihr durch diese Werbung *animiert werden sollt* ...



...Was noch lange nicht heißt, dass ich mich auch von der Werbung animieren lasse, das jew. Produkt zu kaufen 

Von mir aus kann Sam Fischer 20 Packungen Airwave pro Zwischensequenz in sich stopfen, ich habe in meinem Leben noch kein Aiwave gegessen, und durch Werbung lasse ich mich dazu mit Sicherheit nicht verleiten! Und wer sich durch Werbung zu irgendetwas verleiten lässt ist IMO selbst Schuld!


----------



## DerKuckuck (12. April 2005)

gliderpilot am 11.04.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kajetan am 11.04.2005 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öhhm ... mich stört das schon ... weils ums Prinzip geht ... du bezahlst 45€ und bekommst noch ne Werbung reingeschoben ... das is unter aller Sau.
Dann sollen sie die games günstiger machen ... aber Spiele, mit viel Werbung kaufe ich nicht. Bestes Beispiel EA-Games ... Medal of Honor PA ... WIESO muss ich mir bei jedem Start die Intel P4 Werbung reinziehn ?
"runs great on Intel Pentium4" ... hehe ... jo und auf meinem Athlon 28er runst des ah wunderbar als schnauze ...

und dafür bezahl ich Geld ?? nö Leute ich verzicht dankend auf solchen Mistquatsch.


----------



## Dimebag (12. April 2005)

gliderpilot am 11.04.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kajetan am 11.04.2005 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darum geht's doch eigentlich gar nicht. Ob die Werbung nun effektiv ist oder nicht, ist doch zweitrangig, es geht darum, dass sie in Spielen vorkommt und absolut daneben ist (oder auch nicht, wie wohl doch einige meinen).

Wo wir schon dabei sind: Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass Werbung euch noch nie beeinflusst hat?

mfg


----------



## maxx2003 (12. April 2005)

Dimebag am 12.04.2005 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schon dabei sind: Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass Werbung euch noch nie beeinflusst hat?


Damals vielleicht schon, aber heute net mehr, weil sie mehr nervt als einen großen Nutzen zu erweisen.


----------



## Dimebag (12. April 2005)

maxx2003 am 12.04.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 12.04.2005 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber die ganz grosse Wirkung hat Werbung im Unterbewusstsein und ist deshalb nicht wirklich einzuschätzen - am allerwenigsten bei der eigenen Person.

mfg


----------



## ich98 (12. April 2005)

hi
ich lass mir Werbung ja gefall, wie in FIFA, NHL usw.
Bei NFSU2 gehts noch, da steht zwar an jeder Ecke ne Burger King Bude aber das stört nicht.
So lange man keine Blinkwerbung oder Banner im Menü einbaut, das wüde dann nerven.
Was auf keinen Fall geht sind Werbespots oder Werbung die nicht zum Spiel passt.
Gruß


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2005)

Um das Thema mal wieder zur Sprache zu bringen.
Ist doch klasse, wie sich das alles entwickelt. 



> Das US-Unternehmen Massive hat die Betatestphase eines Projekts abgeschlossen, das sie selbst als "weltweit erstes Gamingwerbenetzwerk" bezeichnen, berichtet gamesindustry.biz. Über einen Server soll die Werbungen je nach Buchung in die Spiele integriert werden. *Durch eine Technologie, die es erlaubt, Texturen im Spiel auszutauschen, kann die Übertragung der Werbung online und zeitnah erfolgen.* Ähnlich wie im Fernsehen sollen die Unternehmen ihre Werbung zu bestimmten Zeiten und in bestimmten Regionen schalten können. Diese werde dann live in die Spiele der Kunden integriert.
> 
> *Coca-Cola, Honda, Nestlé, Paramount, T-Mobile, Universal Music und Verizon* sollen bereits mit Massive einen Vertrag über die Nutzung des Dienstes unterzeichnet haben. Bis *Ende 2005 sollen 40 Titel* von zehn Publishern mit Werbung versehen werden, darunter Ubisofts "Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory *Videoclip abspielen"*. Jay Cohen, Vice President of Publishing Ubisoft, sagt dazu: "Das neue Netzwerk von Massive wird Publishern helfen, *neue Umsatzmöglichkeiten* in einem immer umkämpfteren internationalen Markt zu generieren."



Das sind doch wirklich wunderbare Ausblicke für die nächsten Monate.


----------



## Redheadmanneck (5. Mai 2005)

DerKuckuck am 12.04.2005 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> gliderpilot am 11.04.2005 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das seh ich echt mal genau so... Ich frag mich wie ihr das so tolerieren könnt, 50 € für ein Spiel zu bezahlen (was echt sehr viel kohle is) um sich dann beim jeden Start die Nvidia Werbung reinziehen zu können...

Außerdem manipuliert uns die Werbung mehr als ihr euch eingesteht...


----------



## Necromanca (6. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich den vollen Preis von 40 - 50 Euro für ein Spiel bezahlen soll, dann gibts da keine Werbung. Wer Werbespiele macht, der sollte sie wie früher verschenken oder für max. 10 Euro verkaufen.


----------



## pirx (6. Mai 2005)

True Man Show lässt grüssen.. oder wie?    

Mit Persil gewaschene, Big Mac essende, Coca-Cola trinkende und Puma tragende Polygon-Helden.. darauf wartet die Welt eindeutig. Wenn man sie jetzt noch singend macht, werden bestimmt auch gewinnbringende Superstars draus ^^


----------

